
How Apple helped Disney start working like a startup - Readmore
http://www.fastcompany.com/magazine/116/features-brave-new-mouse.html
======
zach
They also have a Foo Camp style conference, 10 points if you can guess its
name before clicking through:

<http://meetingsnet.com/strategy/process/meetings_toss/>

~~~
Readmore
Hahaha I have to admit I didn't guess it. With it being Disney though I should
have been able to.

